# WINDOWS CANNOT OPEN CPI FILES?!?



## desyoyo (Jan 1, 2012)

I can't believe how many problems i've had with my freaking computer! I simply am trying to upload my video files from my computer and they come out as a CPI file. It has this weird picture on it, not like a regular file. It looks like a white sheet of paper with a small windows page inside with 6 different colored dots inside that. I am so mad because i bought this new editing program thinking it would make things easier on me since my windows movie maker won't work either! BUT, it won't even let me open a freaking CPI file! AHHHHHH! I have tried going to microsoft.com and seeing what they had that i could download, but everything there you had to pay for. I swear....I'm almost to where i would like to strangle my computer!!:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi 
The CPI file type is primarily associated with 'AVCHD'. AVCHD is a high-definition digital video format that supports 1080i and 720p with a reasonably small file size. AVCHD files are based on the MPEG4 CODEC. AVCHD video files can be burned to Blu-ray discs and played in compatible devices, such as Blu-ray disc players and the Sony PlayStation3. Various video programs can edit or convert this file format which is generally used by Sony and some Panasonic video cameras
this might work Free Video Converter - Any Video Converter Freeware - convert video free to AVI, MP4, WMV, MKV, MPEG, FLV, SWF, 3GP, DVD, MP3, WebM, iPad, Android, PSP, Tablet PC


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> CPI file. It has this weird picture on it, not like a regular file. It looks like a white sheet of paper with a small windows page inside with 6 different colored dots inside that. I am so mad because i bought this new editing program thinking it would make things easier


The Weird Picture means there is no software program on your computer associated with this file to open it. 
If you are capturing video from your camera to the computer, you must convert these files to the format you want to view them in. What is the Editing program you bought? Do you have the option, in that program to save it as an MPEG file? Or AVI? Or if you want to play it on an iPhone, save it as an MP4? Did you Render or Convert the file? What do you want to accomplish, what is the main goal? do you want to create a DVD? Do you want to upload to YouTube? do you want to Email it? Do you want to play it on a smart phone?


----------

